#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] 宇少 參上

## 宇少

狼之樂園的眾獸們大家好
我是宇少 （不太會介紹自己 我就丟圖比較快了。







多多指教。

圖1.天音贈圖
圖2.騰騰贈圖
圖3.庫尼贈圖

只是希望讓大家認識我 沒其他意思(握爪

----------


## 艾萊維亞拉

宇少 你好!
我是艾萊維亞拉!叫我艾萊就好!
歡迎你來到狼之樂園!祝你玩的愉快呦!
另外歡迎你來聊天室聊聊呦!
(握爪

----------


## 弦月

總覺得有獸說過管狐和犬神一樣都是殘忍恐怖的東西……（←指製作方法

好啦，總之，我是上弦月，可以叫我弦月/月/小弦什麼的或者你想取其他綽號也可以！但不可以叫月月

希望你在樂園裡玩的開心！（握爪

----------


## 帝嵐

宇少你好啊!
這裡是銀星 叫我阿銀就可以了
白色的管狐很漂亮呢~
樂園裡也很少有狐狸的種族呢
希望你在這裡玩的快樂
最後歡迎來到狼之樂園!

----------


## 冥痕

嗨喲.小宇
這裡是冥痕喔!!
你可以叫我小冥喔!!
白色的管狐好帥喔!!
歡迎來到狼樂喔!!
有空要來摸摸小冥喔!!

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

宇少你好
我是「非你所想」的靈魂
可以叫我伊默兒或野魂或野仔或細胞喔
歡迎來到狼樂
獸設很棒呢!

----------


## 黑倫

宇少你好~
虎獸人黑倫owo/
最近常常潛水www
總之請多指教>< :jcdragon-tail-faster:  :jcdragon-hi:  :jcdragon-hi:  :jcdragon-hi:

----------

